# What is this Flashing Please...



## MandolinDeb (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm new to all of this but the proud caregiver to two African Ciclids and would like the term flashing described please, if someone has a minute.*c/p*
Thanks much!


----------



## MandolinDeb (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone have a minute to explain "flashing" to a newbie with two wonderful African Ciclids?*c/p*


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It's when fish rub against things because their skin is itchy. They do it in a quick flashing movement.

Common symptom of ich. But can be caused by anything that makes a fish itchy including other parasites, fungal or bacterial infections, ph swings or chemicals like chlorine in the water.


----------

